# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artistë shqiptarë

## krishna

Ne Quebec te Kanadase.
Ne fakt shqiptohet siç edhe gazetarja e shkruan "Kebek".

Në galerinë e Universitetit në Kebek, Flutura dhe Besnik Haxhillari ekspozojnë Kabineti i kurioziteteve i dy Guliverëve

Dialog trupor mes dy Guliverësh


A. Mile

Ata ndihen si dy Guliverë që nuk eksplorojnë botën për të zbuluar të papritura, por vetë trupin e tyre. Janë shqiptarë dhe formojnë një çift në art dhe në jetë. Flutura Preka dhe Besnik Haxhillari sot në mbrëmje hapin ekspozitën Kabineti i kurioziteteve i dy Guliverëve (Le cabinet des curiosités des Deux Gullivers), në Galerinë e vogël në Universitetin Laval në Kebek. Në performancën artistike, Flutura dhe Besniku prezantohen nën emrin e Dy Guliverëve, frymëzuar nga personazhi mitik i romanit të Xhonatan Suiftit. Ashtu si edhe në personazhet e Suiftit, udhëtimet, zbulimet, rreziqet, janë pjesë e punës. Performanca, instalacioni, videoja, fotografia dhe vizatimi, përballin realitetin individual me realitetin kolektiv, në një dialog të përhershëm mes unë dhe ti, një kalimi nga njëjësi në shumës. Trupat tanë janë baza dhe qendra e kërkimeve tona, ku gjithçka bashkohet dhe ndahet në të njëjtën kohë. Kështu, aspektet formale të punës sonë janë të shumanshme: imazhet e trupave tanë janë si vende intime, si ekrani dhe pasqyra. Ne kërkojmë të krijojmë me gjuhën trupore, lëvizjen përmes hapësirave irreale që ndërtojmë, për të mundësuar zhvillimin e ndërgjegjes. Ne përcaktojmë pozicionin tonë duke reflektuar, duke u nisur pikërisht nga puna jonë artistike mbi shumanshmërinë e trupit. Arti na propozon identitete dhe identitetet na ndihmojnë të jetojmë jetën. Dhe është pikërisht jeta jonë që kthehet në një projekt. Kështu, ne përkthejmë në punën tonë konceptin e shumanësisë dhe dialogut, të materializuara nga instalacione transparente dhe performanca. Lënda plastike dhe transparente na jep mundësinë e përdorimit, transformimit, metamorfozës dhe ideve të shumëfishta. Materiet e tejdukshme nuk çojnë në një vështrim më të qartë, por ne shpresojmë më të thellën, - shprehen artistët në konceptin e tyre artistik për ekspozitën. Aktiviteti i sotëm në galerinë e vogël e që do qëndrojë aty deri në 26 mars, u parapri dy ditë më parë nga një takim me dy artistët në ambientet e Universitetit.
Flutura dhe Besnik Haxhillari janë shqiptarë, por jetojnë dhe punojnë në Montreal të Kanadasë. Njohuritë dhe mjeshtërinë e tyre mbi artet vizuale e mediatike i plotësuan në vitin 2002 në UQAM në Montreal. Në fund të muajit janar, në mbyllje të konkursit të përvitshëm ndërkombëtar të arteve figurative Onufri, ekspozuan disa punë të tyre, gjithashtu realizuan edhe një performancë me tamburë dhe maska në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve në Tiranë. Në 2005 morën pjesën në Bienalen e dytë të Pekinit dhe ekspozuan në galerinë e UQAM. Janë fitues të bursave të Këshillit të Artit dhe të Letrave në Kebek dhe Këshillit të Arteve të Kanadasë në vitin 2003.


24/02/2006
KATEGORIA: Kulture

----------


## peoples

Keto dite eshte nje ekspozite ne Paris.
Informacioni:



MIRE SE ERDHET !

These are the things we are fighting for...
Paris-Tirana
exposition croisée
photographies d'Annelaure "Zana" Lafay
peintures de Mirela Dhrami



Vernissage le vendredi 17 mars 2006 à 18h30

« Mirela, la peintre albanaise voyage, elle, et sa peinture. Depuis son atelier parisien, elle peint des pays imaginaires et réels, des villes sans nom entre ordre et chaos. Elle envoie des lignes et des couleurs vers des horizons lointains et inconnus. Au croisement de ces lignes et images, Annelaure la française fait le voyage vers lAlbanie à la recherche dune réalité tout aussi irréelle, dune ville entre destruction et (re)-construction.Tirana la ville de Mirela photographiée par Annelaure. Une vraie et surprenante découverte. Des images et des couleurs qui poussent à chercher bien au-delà, derrière les portes et fenêtres de ces villes...»

Entrée libre du lundi au vendredi de 10h à 13h et de 14h à 19h, jusqu'au 7 avril 2006.

à la Maison d'Europe et d'Orient
3 passage Hennel 75012 Paris / accès par le 105 avenue Daumesnil
Métro Gare de Lyon - sortie Bd. Diderot / ou  Bus 57 ou 29
information 01 40 24 00 55 - http://www.sildav.org

==============================================
Te gjithe ata qe do te kene fatin te jene ne Paris gjate ketyre datave, i
ftojme te vizitojne: Ekspoziten e perbashket me fotografi te Annelaure
'Zana' Lafay  (Franceze)dhe me piktura te Mirela Dhramit (Shqiptare)
'Ja perse perpiqemi ne...'
Paris-Tirane

Hapja e ekspozites eshte ne daten 17 mars deri me 7 prill 2006, ne oren
18.30, ne adresen:
la Maison d'Europe et d'Orient
3 passage Hennel 75012 Paris / accès par le 105 avenue Daumesnil
Métro Gare de Lyon - sortie Bd. Diderot / ou  Bus 57 ou 29
information 01 40 24 00 55 - http://www.sildav.org

' Mirela, eshte piktorja shqiptare, qe udheton bashke me pikturen e saj.
Nga ateljeja e saj pariziane ajo pikturon pejsazhe imagjinare dhe reale,
qytete pa emer ndermjet kaosit dhe rregullit. Ajo i dergon linjat dhe
ngjyrat e saj drejt horizonteve te larget e te panjohur. Annelaure,
francezja, shkon permes ketyre linjave  dhe shembelltyrave,  duke bere nje
udhetim ne Shqiperi, ne kerkim te nje realiteti po aq irreal, te nje
qyteti ndermjet shkaterrimit dhe rindertimit. Tirana, qyteti i Mireles
eshte fotografuar nga Annelaure. Nje zbulim vertet befasuese. Jane pamje
dhe ngjyra qe te shtyjne te kerkosh me tej, pertej portave dhe dritareve
te ketij qyteti...'

----------


## peoples

Në galerinë *Fancesca Kaufmann* në Milano, kuruar nga ish nxënësi i tij Adrian Paci

Realiteti i çuditshëm i _Edi Hilës_ në Milano


Shekulli

Tre vizione për botën. Nga një për çdo brez. Adrian Paci paraqet në Galerinë Kaufmann mësuesin Edi Hila, por edhe nxënësin e tij Giovanni de Lazzari. E shkuara, e tashmja, e ardhmja. Ekspozita e artit bashkëkohor që vazhdon të rrijë e hapur në Milano prej 14 shkurtit në galerinë Fancesca Kaufmann e prezanton Hilën si një nga figurat kryesore të panoramës së artit bashkëkohor shqiptar. I përjashtuar dikur nga skena artistike kur lëvrohej realizimi socialist, Hila iu rikthye pikturës që gjithmonë kishte dashur të bënte, si atëherë kur me Mbjelljen e pemëve i vunë në dukje se arti më së pari paskësh funksion politik. Skena nga jeta janë subjekte të veprës së tij, që megjithatë e përmbajnë gjithmonë një element të çuditshëm. Paraqitja e kontrastit social, e absurdit të përditshëm, e çorientimit estetik. Një serial që piktori ynë prej disa vitesh na e ka shpalosur në një serial të larmishëm ku takohen realja dhe surrealja. Një fillim i fortë i kësaj forme, mund të përmendet qysh tek një vepër e para 7 viteve Baseni me të cilën Hila u shpall fitues në konkursin ndërkombëtar të artit vizual në Tiranë, Onufri. Artisti vetëjepet në atë tablo i zhytur në një basen bojëqielli, si një njeri vanitoz e i vetëkënaqur. Ndërsa kohët e fundit ai ka realizuar një cikël me arkitekturën e re të periferive të qyteteve shqiptare, me çmendurinë e ndërtimeve të të pasurve të rinj. Ky cikël është zgjedhur nga kuratori Adrian Paci edhe për në galerinë Kaufmann. Një karrusel në mes të një parkingu, një shtëpi me një pemë në mes të sallonit, vetmia e nënës e cila para ekranit të tv-së, ndërron kanalet me telekomandë. Këto janë skenat me të cilat artisti ilustron pamjet dyfytyrëshe të një vendi në ndërtim, ende në kërkim të një identiteti kombëtar.
Sipas kritikës vendase, të gjitha veprat në ekspozitën dyshe shprehin atmosferë të çuditshme e cila të shtyn të ngresh pyetje mbi ato gjëra domethënëse në një kontekst të caktuar, dhe se si ato mund të zaptojnë dimensionin privat. 
Eleganca e shenjës që lë pezull mjediset ku shfaqet një vend, është e lidhur me çështje që propozojnë kronikat e dramave të përditshme. Arkitektura absurde, detajet e paparashikura, të çuditshme, synojnë të zbulojnë përgjegjësinë surreale e pranishme në realitetin përreth, absurdin e të përditshmes. Pikturat e Edi Hilës marrin jetë prej këtij tensioni ndërmjet kronikës dhe metafizikës, memorjes së një traume dhe sublimimit të saj me zgjidhje të lehtë e të rafinuar. Gjuha piktorike e Hilës shfaqet e freskët dhe e drejtpërdrejtë. 
Edi Hila u lind në shkodër në 1944. Jeton krijon dhe jep mësim në Tiranë, në Akademinë e Arteve. Ka ekspozuar në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve, ka marrë pjesë në Bienalen e 48-të të Venecias, në ekspozitën Pas murit në Muzeun Modern në Stokholm dhe në edicionin III të Bienales së Tiranës që u mbyll dhjetorin e kaluar. 





16/03/2006
KATEGORIA: Kulture

----------

